# Elven Man-O-War (Spelljammer)



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 22, 2007)

did this couple of months back, forgot to post it 
Modelled in Rhino, texture/post work Paint Shop Pro, rendered in Vue.

based on the elven Man-O-War ship, from Spelljammer. I tweaked it in several ways, also did deck plan layouts etc in 3d.
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/htm/manowar.htm


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd tone down the greeen in the wings; they overpower the rest of the image.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Great image, but I agree with Meloncov. Make the wings a little more yellowish.


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the leafy wings they are very appropriate for an Elvin vessel

I think there are way too many stars and they all have the same size and color


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 23, 2007)

The massive green wings are integral part of the ship's look, in the pic, the surreal vibrance of the colours is important to play off each other, the wings draw maximum attention, then the eye moves through the rest. 

It's not meant to be either subtle, or "sci-fi realistic", instead it's very vivid _fantasy_...a Visual "kick in the pants", as it were


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2007)

hey, do you take requests or do comissions?


----------



## Meloncov (Dec 23, 2007)

Silverblade The Ench said:
			
		

> The massive green wings are integral part of the ship's look, in the pic, the surreal vibrance of the colours is important to play off each other, the wings draw maximum attention, then the eye moves through the rest.
> 
> It's not meant to be either subtle, or "sci-fi realistic", instead it's very vivid _fantasy_...a Visual "kick in the pants", as it were




Than change the composition so that they are smaller; either change the point of view so that they are in the background, or add an astreriod or the like in front of them. Something to break up that massive block of green. As is, I have to force myself to look at the rest of the picture.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2007)

If you ever feel up to it, I'd love to see your version of the Mindflayer Nautiloid.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 23, 2007)

Rukathka,
alas no, sorry  My health sucks so neither reliable nor wishing more stress.
What was it you were after though?

Meloncov,
I appreciate the constructive criticism, but that's not how I see or want the image to look


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2007)

Silverblade The Ench said:
			
		

> Rukathka,
> alas no, sorry  My health sucks so neither reliable nor wishing more stress.
> What was it you were after though?



A Whaleship passing over Abeir-Toril.

Let me know when your helath improves. I really want this. It would be a gift for a friend of mine and if I have to go so far as to have to comission it for $100 I will.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh I have done nautiloids! 
I'm working on complete sections for ALL the ships:
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/htm/nautiloid.htm





Frukathka,
Alas, short of a miracle my health won't, I have M.E.  (known as Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction Syndrome in the USA). Not so bad the past past year as finally got a specialist hwo isn't a bungling conceited idiot, grrr, who actually noted the evidence and didn't dismiss it, thus am on hormone replacement therapy (Pituitary gland is clapped out). Doesn't cure the M.E., but does makes life barable, so I cna enjoy life again, even if it's...interesting (in the Chinese curse version ).

Well I do plan on doing all the SJ ships if possible, problem is, it takes me about a month to make each one, I build exactly, with full floor plans, and make textures. I try to fix discrepancies with plans vs art work etc , so lot of work, even when yer well. I build them complete to scale in Rhino3D.

My SPelljammer section has lots of the model work shots
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/htm/spelljammer.htm

So I'd like to do a whale ship, but I WON'T say will do it or when it, I can't, I've disappointed folk before so don't wish to do so again. I just work when I@m feeling up to it, and on the project my frazzled brains latch onto 

The whaleship has tons of problems, external views are for a total monster ship like an ocean liner, deckplans are of rmuch smaller vessel. etc. But I do enjoy building them.
Mayhaps I will do exactly what you want, we will see, but *no* prromises


----------



## pogre (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like the first piece.

Good luck with your health!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2007)

That Nautiloid is kick-arse!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 23, 2007)

Ta! 
Those of you who do 3d art, I put the models of the ships on my site in Vue and .obj format if ya want to make Spelljammer art.
Part of my Evil Plan (tm) to re-introduce Spelljammer back to the world ands get folk playing it again 

Anyway, I did the Man-O-War couple of months ago....made this in past couple of days (hard partis making models and making/collecting/setting up libraries of props to use):
Pyke's Peak, an asteroid base, honme to a dwarven cleric and his people. They chain asteroids together, more land, plants etc.

A Tradesman leaves the base, escorted by a Man-O-War






I'll probably re-do the blue planet some time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/sj/bral/bral5a1.jpg

Thats my favorite so far. Also, its my new desktop image.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 24, 2007)

> Thats my favorite so far. Also, its my new desktop image



.  

Exactly what an artist wants to hear! So enjoyed, they have it desktopped! woot 
That's why I make art: for folk to enjoy (includind myself as well )

I also kind of like doing cartoon-style versions, hence my Spelljammer cartoon/graphic story series, which I need to get back to one day! doh!
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/wildspace/index.htm


----------



## Aristotle (Dec 27, 2007)

All of these are nice, but that first picture of the elven ship... I could easily see that as a splash page in the Spelljammer 4E book, maybe even a cover with the right formatting. I'm in awe.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Dec 27, 2007)

Aristotle said:
			
		

> All of these are nice, but that first picture of the elven ship... I could easily see that as a splash page in the Spelljammer 4E book, maybe even a cover with the right formatting. I'm in awe.




That's what I'd LOVE to see too  Not only do I love the art I make, I love Spelljammer, because it's jsut so...different and the visuals it makes me think of are so fantastic.
So I hope ot try and rebuild interest and play of Spelljammer 

Dark Sun, Undermountain, original 1st boxed set Forgotten Realms are my fave official settings. I've doen some art based on the first two. But I dearly want to see a Spelljammer official book once more, sigh.

PS, that 1st pic is my fave from all I've ever made.


----------

